# #11 - Orlando on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Magic fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #11 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Magic are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- 
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Magic fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #11 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Magic are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- 
12.  New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Please feel free to help out Orlando with their pick.

Magic fans will get more consideration as always.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

J.J redick!! the magics need a shooter.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

****

I guess I'll go with Redick.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Randy Foye will not drop down this far. Orlando will take the best talent avaliable, and that is Randy Foye.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

You have to go with the best talent available.

Randy Foyle.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Randy Foye


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

no offense but it just dawned on me that you may run out of days before the draft, this thing is taking longer than the english patient.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This is tough ... I wanted Roy, Carney, or Brewer.

Now it is between a few other guys ... 

I'm not real thrilled with that has happened with Redick recently.

I'm going for a bit of a surprise pick ... Shannon Brown.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Randy Foye.

I'd go with the best player available and then trade him. So either Foye or Marcus Williams at this point I guess. Williams wouldn't fit here too well if we weren't able to trade, so I'll take Foye.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Best player available Randy Foye, as mentioned in the Orlando forum.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Foye!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

rainman said:


> no offense but it just dawned on me that you may run out of days before the draft, this thing is taking longer than the english patient.


I'll make it.

These things take some time because not all forums have a lot of traffic.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Shawne Williams

He would look great on the wing in Orlando


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Randy Foye.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Foye has a nice lead, so I'll move along.


----------

